# Santalets?



## swizzle (Apr 1, 2006)

I recently bought a sharp and dohme santalets bottle. Its small and clear and hexagon shaped. Any idea of the value on this one? I thought there was a chip out of the lip or a crack in the lip but its manufactured that way. It does have a good sized chip right below the manufactures flaw though. Jason


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2006)

I have seen a few of those before. I think they're fairly common, but they don't seem to show up as often as some of the other Sharp & Dohme bottles. I'm not certain about their value, as some of the smaller S&D bottles are not listed in the book that I have. The clear color is different, as most S&D bottles are amber or cobalt. Cool find. Jim


----------



## swizzle (Apr 3, 2006)

thanx, Jim. I'm not sure, but I think if I put this one in the sun it might turn aqua. Jason


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Apr 7, 2006)

hey swizzle, is that you from over on the treasurequest forum, with the boisnot new york poison bottle?


----------



## swizzle (Apr 8, 2006)

Yes it is. What's your user name over there? Jason


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Apr 9, 2006)

Same user name, Toxic_Waste! Nice to see you!


----------



## swizzle (Apr 10, 2006)

*.*

.


----------



## Toxic_Waste (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks, swizzle. I am now registered over there!


----------



## BarbaraInCalif (Sep 28, 2009)

Hope you don't mind me digging up an old topic.
 I recently obtained a similar Santalets bottle form Sharp and Dohme.
 It came with a narrow POISON label around the neck.
 Is this a poison bottle, or was this label added later?

 Many thanks,
 Barbara


----------

